# per piacere - per favore - per cortesia



## neuromatico

Mi dispiace di darvi fastidio con questo piccolo cruccio,

Si tratta come far uso di "per piacere". Pensavo che sia più adatto fra gli amici/parenti,  ma potrei sbagliarmi. Che ne pensate?

Grazie e vi prego di correggere i miei errori grammaticali. 
("vi prego" è troppo formale?)

neuro


----------



## SunDraw

C'è anche: "per cortesia".
Antico: "di grazia".

Mi piacerebbe lanciare la statistica: voi quale usate di più?

E' un'impressione o si usano di meno di una volta, magari sostituite da giri di parole e costruzioni di frase al condizionale ecc?


----------



## Dracoo

Per cortesia lo uso ancora qualche volta, ma diciamo lo uso "con intenzione". Non mi viene affatto spontaneo come invece mi vengono "per favore/piacere"!
Di grazia mi capita di usarlo se sono stizzito! (La vuoi smettere, di grazia?)


----------



## irene.acler

In ordine di uso, dal meno usato al più usato:
1. "di grazia" non lo uso mai, ma comunque so che esiste, ma mi sembra piuttosto arcaico quindi evito!
2. "per cortesia" lo uso quasi esclusivamente in contesti formali.
3. "per favore", abbastanza usato, ma..
4. "per piacere" è l'espressione che uso di gran lunga di più!


----------



## neuromatico

irene.acler said:


> In ordine di uso, dal meno usato al più usato:
> 1. "di grazia" non lo uso mai, ma comunque so che esiste, ma mi sembra piuttosto arcaico quindi evito!
> 2. "per cortesia" lo uso quasi esclusivamente in contesti formali.
> 3. "per favore", abbastanza usato, ma..
> 4. "per piacere" è l'espressione che uso di gran lunga di più!


Grazie a tutti. Molto utile!

neuro


----------



## SunDraw

Dimenticavo:
- "per gentilezza"
- "cortesemente"
- "gentilmente"
...

Es.:
"Per gentilezza, Pippo, puoi vedere tu questa cosa?"
"Vogliate cortesemente rinviarci controfirmato..."
"Gentilmente, mi passeresti quel libro?"


----------



## neuromatico

SunDraw said:


> Dimenticavo:
> - "per gentilezza"
> - "cortesemente"
> - "gentilmente"
> ...
> 
> Es.:
> "Per gentilezza, Pippo, puoi vedere tu questa cosa?"
> "Vogliate cortesemente rinviarci controfirmato..."
> "Gentilmente, mi passeresti quel libro?"


Grazie. Mi piace sempre di aggiungere al mio vocabolario.


----------



## saxinit

Per cortesia e’ un gesto di attenzione che si chiede alle persone che condividono con noi un determinato ambito, quale appunto la corte. Quindi per cortesia significa chiedere un piccola attenzione in segno di buon vicinato, vuol dire anche: oggi tu la fai a me, domani io la faccio a te. In dialetto si dice “cu vcin' s’ cucin” che tradotto e perdendo la rima, significa “col vicino si cucina”.

Per favore, invece e’ più un gesto di attenzione che si chiede a chi appartiene ad un ambito più intimo o ristretto. Se per la corte si usa per cortesia, per i conviventi, i parenti o gli amici più stretti, si usa per favore.

Per piacere e’ una forma forse più adulatoria e significa chiedere un gesto di attenzione per il piacere di riceverlo.


Quindi, volendo chiedere ad una persona che ore sono, si dirà:

PER FAVORE, se la persona NON e’ parte di un ambito condiviso (es. un estraneo);
chi riceve il gesto si sente un po’ obbligato verso chi lo fa;

PER CORTESIA, se la persona e’ parte di un ambito condiviso pubblico (corte o vicinato);
chi riceve il gesto si sente meno obbligato verso chi lo fa.

PER PIACERE , se la persona e’ parte, o ci piacerebbe che fosse parte, di un ambito intimo.
chi riceve il gesto non sente alcun obbligo, ma il piacere di ricevere quel gesto da quella persona.


----------



## Starless74

saxinit said:


> PER FAVORE, se la persona NON e’ parte di un ambito condiviso (es. un estraneo);
> chi riceve il gesto si sente un po’ obbligato verso chi lo fa;
> 
> PER CORTESIA, se la persona e’ parte di un ambito condiviso pubblico (corte o vicinato);
> chi riceve il gesto si sente meno obbligato verso chi lo fa.
> 
> PER PIACERE , se la persona e’ parte, o ci piacerebbe che fosse parte, di un ambito intimo.
> chi riceve il gesto non sente alcun obbligo, ma il piacere di ricevere quel gesto da quella persona.


Spero di non suonare troppo nichilista ma questa tripartizione mi pare fin troppo netta e forzata;
a mio avviso e secondo la mia esperienza, le tre espressioni sono per lo più intercambiabili
nella maggior parte delle situazioni, anche a prescindere dalla formalità del contesto.


----------



## ohbice

saxinit said:


> PER FAVORE, se la persona NON e’ parte di un ambito condiviso (es. un estraneo);
> chi riceve il gesto si sente un po’ obbligato verso chi lo fa;
> 
> PER CORTESIA, se la persona e’ parte di un ambito condiviso pubblico (corte o vicinato);
> chi riceve il gesto si sente meno obbligato verso chi lo fa.
> 
> PER PIACERE , se la persona e’ parte, o ci piacerebbe che fosse parte, di un ambito intimo.
> chi riceve il gesto non sente alcun obbligo, ma il piacere di ricevere quel gesto da quella persona.


Sarebbe bello ricordarselo ;-)


----------



## Pietruzzo

ohbice said:


> Sarebbe bello ricordarselo ;-)


In momenti di amnesia si può sempre ricorrere al buon vecchio Totò.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

saxinit said:


> PER FAVORE, se la persona NON e’ parte di un ambito condiviso (es. un estraneo);
> chi riceve il gesto si sente un po’ obbligato verso chi lo fa;
> 
> PER CORTESIA, se la persona e’ parte di un ambito condiviso pubblico (corte o vicinato);
> chi riceve il gesto si sente meno obbligato verso chi lo fa.
> 
> PER PIACERE , se la persona e’ parte, o ci piacerebbe che fosse parte, di un ambito intimo.
> chi riceve il gesto non sente alcun obbligo, ma il piacere di ricevere quel gesto da quella persona.


Posso chiederti la fonte di questa "classificazione" ?
Come già detto da Starless, non vedo in base a quali parametri sia stata fatta e mi sembra troppo dogmatica.
Io credo che la stragrande maggioranza delle persone usi tutte e tre le espressioni, facendo solo una non decisiva distinzione di formalità.


----------



## lorenzos

saxinit said:


> PER FAVORE, se la persona NON e’ parte di un ambito condiviso (es. un estraneo);
> chi riceve il gesto si sente un po’ obbligato verso chi lo fa;
> 
> PER CORTESIA, se la persona e’ parte di un ambito condiviso pubblico (corte o vicinato);
> chi riceve il gesto si sente meno obbligato verso chi lo fa.
> 
> PER PIACERE , se la persona e’ parte, o ci piacerebbe che fosse parte, di un ambito intimo.
> chi riceve il gesto non sente alcun obbligo, ma il piacere di ricevere quel gesto da quella persona.


Mah...:
- In pizzeria, all'amico: "Luigi, per favore mi passresti il sale?"
- In ufficio, al collega: "Giovà, per cortesia potresti darci tu un'occhiata a questo rapporto, vado avanti io coi tuoi conti."
- In faiglia, al fratello: "Per piacere, oggi puoi andare tu a trovare la mamma? Domani ci vado io al tuo posto."


----------



## giginho

saxinit said:


> Per cortesia e’ un gesto di attenzione che si chiede alle persone che condividono con noi un determinato ambito, quale appunto la corte.



Beh, sì, hai ragione.....forse per Dante e i suoi contemporanei aveva questa valenza. Infatti Dante, nel Convivio [1304 - 1307], scriveva:



> "Cortesia e onestade è tutt'uno: e però che nelle corti anticamente le vertudi e li belli costumi s'usavano, sì come oggi s'usa lo contrario, si tolse quello vocabulo dalle corti, e fu tanto a dire cortesia quanto uso di corte. Lo qual vocabulo se oggi si togliesse dalle corti, massimamente d'Italia, non sarebbe altro a dire che turpezza."



Per gli uomini a noi contemporanei credo che, come dicevano gli altri colleghi, la distinzione manichea da te fatta non trovi riscontro nel linguaggio quotidiano.


----------



## bearded

saxinit said:


> condividono con noi un determinato ambito, quale appunto la corte


Intendi il cortile, oppure vivi in un mondo monarchico?



saxinit said:


> In dialetto si dice “cu vcin' s’ cucin”


Quale dialetto, ''di grazia''?


----------



## danieleferrari

Evitiamo di complicarci la vita dove non è necessario .


----------

